# Weekly Competition 2012-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R F2 U R' U2 F R
*2. *U R F2 R F R U R' U
*3. *R' F U' F2 U R U2 F U2
*4. *R F R' U' R F' R F' R2
*5. *R' F' U' R' U2 F R' F' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B' D' U2 R' B' L' U' B F'
*2. *D' L2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D' F' D' B' L2 U' B2 R' U' R D'
*3. *U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L2 R2 D U2 L' D2 U2 R F' L' D2 U L'
*4. *U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U F' D2 B2 L' D2 B' D' R' B2 R2
*5. *U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U' F' L2 D2 F L' B' D2 F2 D2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 R' Fw' R' F Uw2 U' Fw2 F' U' B L Rw' R2 Fw Rw D2 L F' L2 R2 U2 Fw' D2 Fw Uw U2 Fw' D' R' U' Fw2 Uw' U' Rw' Uw L Rw' B' L
*2. *D' B R2 D U Fw2 Uw' U B' D Rw2 R F D Uw R2 B Fw' R D2 U2 L' B Fw D' L Fw2 D R D' Uw2 U' Fw L2 U2 Fw2 Rw U' Fw2 Uw'
*3. *U2 Fw' F D' Rw' F2 D2 L Uw' F Rw2 B F' D' Fw L B D2 Rw F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L Rw D' L F D U B F R' U2 F' L D' F' L' R'
*4. *U2 Fw2 F2 D' B R B2 F2 L R Fw' D Uw U2 B' R' Fw' D' U Fw2 D2 Uw2 L2 D Uw R2 D L Rw D' Uw' U' B2 Uw2 U Fw' F2 D' F2 Uw'
*5. *R' B2 Fw' U' B L' U' Fw' U B2 D' L' F Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' L Rw' D' U' B L' Rw' R2 D2 B D L' Rw' R2 B Fw' U F2 L' R' Uw2 Fw2 D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 Uw' Lw' Uw2 B2 F D2 U2 Lw' R D2 Lw Bw' U2 Lw2 R U Rw D Fw2 Lw' R' Bw L2 D Uw B' Dw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw Uw Rw D2 L' D' Lw' Dw Uw B2 Dw2 L Rw R' U Bw' Fw R' Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Bw D' Fw2 L R2 Uw2 B2
*2. *Uw F Lw Rw2 R' U Bw2 L2 D' Uw Lw2 Rw' Dw Bw2 L2 Lw' D2 B' L2 Lw' B' Fw F L R' Bw' D' U L2 Uw2 B Fw2 Uw' B2 Bw' R' D2 U2 Bw2 D2 L Lw2 F' Uw U' F2 D F R' Fw F2 L' Bw' U Rw F Rw2 U' Rw Bw'
*3. *U2 L R F R2 Fw2 Dw' B' F' Uw' U' L2 Lw' F2 L2 Uw' U' L2 Bw' Rw U Bw' R' Uw2 Lw2 Fw' F2 R' D2 L' Uw2 Rw B2 Rw2 R Fw' D2 R Fw' F2 R2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R B' F' Lw' Uw' L' Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw Rw' D' U' B2
*4. *Rw2 Bw2 D Uw' B2 Fw F2 Dw U2 Fw L Uw Lw2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Bw R2 Dw2 L' Lw Rw2 R F Lw B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw D' Fw2 R' Bw2 Rw R Dw Uw' Fw2 D B2 U' R Dw2 Uw' Lw B D U2 R B2 Lw2 Dw' B L Fw D2 L2 R B2 Fw2
*5. *B' R Fw F R Bw2 Uw2 L Dw' F L Lw2 Bw' F' Lw2 D Uw Rw Uw' Bw2 D2 Dw2 U' F' Lw2 Rw2 B2 R2 Fw2 Uw B' Bw2 L' F' R' D L2 Lw' Bw2 L' Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw B Bw F Dw Rw2 Fw' U2 B Lw' R' D' U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U' 2B' F2 2R2 3U' R' 2B2 D' U2 L' 2F2 F2 2D2 L 3F 3R' 2F' D' U2 B2 3U' B2 2F F' 2L2 3R' 2R' D U F2 U 3F' R' F2 2L 3F' 2F 2R' 3F2 2F2 L' 2R R 3U 3F' L' 2L 2R D2 2D 3R2 3U2 2F L' 2L2 3R2 2D2 2L R 3U2 2F' 2U 2B2 3R2 2R' 3F 2L2 2R 2B' 3U'
*2. *2L2 U' R' 3F2 2F 2U U 2B 3U2 2R' 3U 2B2 3F2 2D 2B D 3F 2D U 3F' 2D 2B F' D2 3R2 R 2D' B 2R2 F D U 3F 2F' 3R2 B' 3F D B2 3F2 2F2 2L2 3U L' 2R2 R' F' 3R2 2U2 L D 2B' D' B D U B' 3F2 2F' D B 2D2 B D2 U2 2B D' 2F F 2D2
*3. *D' U 2L 3U L2 3R B' 2F' 3R2 2B' L' 2L 2F F2 3U2 L2 R' 3F 2F L 3F2 2L' 3F' 3U' U 2F D' 3U B' 2R2 D2 U2 2B' F2 L' 2R 2D' 3U U' 3F' 2L' R2 3F 2L' B 3R2 2D R' 3F' L 2D2 2U' 3R F 2U' 3F F 2R' 2U' 2L' R2 2F' 2D2 3U' 2L' D' F 2R' 2U2 L'
*4. *L R 2D 3F2 U 3R2 2R2 3U2 3F2 2F' 2R2 2U B' 3U' 2B' 3F R' B 3F2 2F' 3R' 2R2 U 2L2 D 3U 2B' D' U2 L2 D' 2B' F 2D2 2U B' 2F' 2D2 R 2B' 3F' F2 D2 2D' U' 3R2 B 2F2 3R' U 2L' 3F' L' 2R R2 D2 B2 2L2 3R 2R R2 D' 2D2 3R' 2D' 3F2 F2 2D' U' L2
*5. *2L D 3F2 2F F 2U 2B 2R2 3U 2L' 2D2 2L 3U' 3R U2 2R' U2 2R2 B2 2L' 3F 2F' D2 2U2 B' 2F 2D 2L' D2 2L' 3F 2L2 2R2 B' 3F' D 3U2 B2 R2 2D' 3U' 2U2 F' L F' 2R2 2F2 F 2R2 3U2 2L' 2R 3F' D2 3U' 2U' L 3R 2B 2F 2U F2 2L' 2R U2 2F2 D' U2 B' 2L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U 3B2 D 2D 3R2 2D2 2L' D2 2U 2R2 3B' 3L2 2R' 3F2 2F2 L' R 2D2 3U' 2B2 2U2 L' 3R' R 2D2 2L 3R' 2F 2L' 2U' 2R 2F 3U2 U' R' F 2R2 3B2 2D' 3U2 3L2 2R2 B 2B' F R 3B 3F' F R2 B F2 L' R' F2 L2 3R2 F2 3D' B2 L 3L' B 2R 3F2 2U 3R' 2U2 2L B' F' R D' 3U2 2B' R' 3F' 2F2 U F 3L' 3D 2L2 3D' 2U' U 2L' 2R 2F D2 U L2 2B 2R 3U2 3B' 2U 3B' 3D2 2R
*2. *2D2 2B F' L U2 3F 3U' 2U' 2F 3R' U' F' 2L2 3D2 2B2 3U2 2U2 U' 3L' F 3D' B' 2F' 3L 3F2 3U2 2U' L 3R2 2R D' 2D2 3D2 U' 3R D' F 2U2 B 2R2 3U2 2L2 2R' 2U2 B' 3R' 2R' R 3U 3R2 B2 2B' 3F 2D2 3D' 3L 3R 3B' 3U 2F 2L 3L2 3B' L2 2D 3D2 3U2 U' 3F2 3D' 2F 3R' R 3U' 3R' 3U 2B' 3B2 2F2 3D B 2R2 D 2F2 L2 F L2 2B2 3D' 2F 3R B2 3F 2F L 3R' 3U2 U2 L 2R'
*3. *L U L2 3L 3R' 2R R' B2 2B 3U' 2B 3B' 2L' 3B 3L 2B' 3F F' 3R 2R 3D2 3U' 2L 3L2 3B 3R' 2R' D2 2D' 3U B2 L' 2D U 2F2 F' 3U' 2L 2R2 U 3B F2 3U' 2R 2B2 3L2 3D' R' D 2D' 3F 3D 3U' 2F 2L 3L' 3R2 2F2 3D' F' R' 3D2 3U 2L F2 2R2 R' 3B 2U2 2R' 3B2 2F F' 3L 2F' D2 2B' 3B 2R' 2U2 2L2 3L 2D2 3R2 D U2 3R 3B2 2F' 3L2 2D L' D' 2L2 2R 3D R' 2B2 3F' L
*4. *B' 3D' 3B' 2F2 2D2 2F' L 2L2 3L2 2R U2 L' 3F 3L' U 2L' 2F' 3U' 2B L2 2R2 2U2 U' 3F 3D' B 2B 2L 2U' U2 3R 2B2 3F' 3R' 2U' 3B 3L2 2B 3D2 U2 2F 3U2 2U2 L2 U R' B' 3B2 3U2 2U2 2L' 2U2 B 2F L 2U' 2B2 3R 2B' 2R' U2 2B' L 2R' B 2L2 2D2 2L' 3U U2 L' U2 3L 2R 3D2 2R R' F L' R2 D2 3B2 D 3D F' R2 2D2 3U U2 R 3D2 2B 2R2 3F' 2F 3R' 2F F 3R2 B
*5. *2D 2L 3D2 2U L' 3D2 3L B' 3U2 U2 2F' 2U' 2B' L' 2D' 3D B' 3D' B 3D' L 2L2 3D2 2F F' 2D 3B 2L 2D2 F U R' 2U 3L 3D2 2U U' B' 2B' 3B 2L2 3U' 3L D 2R2 B2 L2 3L2 2B 3L' 3D 2F' F U2 R' 3U 2B 3B' R 2B' F' 2L2 3L2 B' D2 3L 2B' 3U 2U' 2R2 R2 3U2 U2 2B2 3R2 B2 3B2 3F' 2L2 2R2 R 2D2 U L 3B2 2F' U F' L' 2L D' 2U2 2B 2L 3D' 3F' F 3U 3L' 3R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R' U2 R' U' F' U2
*2. *F' R2 F U' F R F2 U' R'
*3. *R' F2 R' F U2 R' F' R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 B R2 F L2 F' D2 B' L2 B' D B U' L2 F' R B R D2 R'
*2. *D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R' U' F U2 R' B' L2 U R' D
*3. *L2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' D' L2 F D L' B D2 R2 B' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D B2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 Fw' D Fw2 U' B2 Fw2 Rw Uw' R' Uw U2 L Fw L' Rw' R' D Uw U' L2 F' Rw U' B' U2 L' R' U' L R D R
*2. *Fw Uw F Uw' Fw2 D' Rw2 U' R F2 D B' L' Fw U2 L' U' Fw Rw2 U' L2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw D' Fw Uw F2 Uw U R B Fw2 Rw D2 Fw' Uw' B R2
*3. *U2 R' B2 Fw L' Fw2 L Uw' R2 Fw2 R' D' B2 Fw' Rw2 F' Rw' R' D' F Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U R2 F' D2 U' Fw' F2 L2 R2 D Uw2 B2 Rw D Uw' U F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw B2 Bw' D' L Rw2 Bw R' Bw2 U2 Lw2 Uw U L' Rw' Dw B2 Dw' Uw' Fw' D2 Bw' Dw' L' Rw R B Uw' Fw F' L Rw R' Dw U F' Lw2 B' Bw L Rw Bw' L U2 Rw Bw Fw Lw B Bw F Dw2 Lw' Fw Uw F' U2
*2. *U' R2 Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw' Lw Dw' Rw2 D' Uw' L Uw' Fw2 F L' F2 Rw' Fw' D Uw' U Fw2 Lw2 R B2 Fw D' Dw2 Uw B' Lw2 D' Uw2 L' R D L' Rw' Bw' Lw Rw U2 Fw Uw' U Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' F' Lw2 Rw2 B' Lw Rw R B2 Bw Rw
*3. *Rw F2 D Uw' Lw Bw2 D L2 Rw Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' Fw D2 R Uw2 R2 Fw D Dw' R2 Fw2 F Dw U2 Bw' F R F' Dw L F Dw' Bw2 Fw D' R2 Bw2 L' Uw2 B2 Fw D Rw' Dw2 R2 D Uw Lw B' Rw D2 Bw2 F' Rw D' Lw F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 3U' 3F' 2R R' B' 3F' 3U 3R' F' 2D2 3U2 B2 2F 2D 3R' 2F2 F2 2D' L 3U' F2 3R2 B 2F2 F' L 2U2 L B' 2F2 F 2D F2 3R' 2R 3F2 2F' D2 3U2 2R2 R' 3F' R2 2D2 2L F' 3R2 2R2 U 3R' 3F' F' 2L' 2B2 U' F2 D 3F 3U 2B2 D 3U' 2U R2 3F2 F 2U2 R2 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' 2R' 2D' U2 B D' 2L B2 L' 3F2 L2 R2 2D2 3D' F L F 3U B 3B2 3R2 3F' 2U B2 2B2 F2 D 2L2 2D' 3D U2 B' F' 3L 2D' 3L' U2 L R' 2D2 3F2 3R2 D2 3U F2 L2 2L' 2D2 3D' 2L' 3U U2 L2 3R' U 3L2 2D 3F2 F' 2U2 3F' 2D2 2L D2 3B L2 2D' B 3F2 2F F 3D U B' 2B 2L2 F2 L 3L 3R2 3F' 3R 3D2 U2 2L 3D 2U L 2U L 2R' 3U2 B D 2D2 3D' 2F 2R' 3B2 D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 F U B F' L F2 D2 R' U2 F'
*2. *L U' F2 D B' D B2 U2 D2 R' U2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' B2
*3. *U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R' U' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B'
*4. *D2 B' R2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' F' D2 R' D B U' L R F'
*5. *R' B2 D2 L2 R F2 L U2 L' U2 B' D U' B' L2 B' F L D R2 U2
*6. *U F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 R' D F R D' U' R B2 D2 R2
*7. *U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 F' U L F R U' L R B' D'
*8. *F D B2 U2 R' F2 L' U' R F D2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F'
*9. *F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 B' L' R2 F' U2 R' D R' U' L
*10. *L F2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 R U2 R2 F' L' R2 B' U R2 D F2 U2 L2
*11. *U2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 R' B2 D' F R' B L' B' F2 D
*12. *F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D B L2 R F2 R D' R D2 F2 R2
*13. *F L D' B R2 B D R' F' D B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D2
*14. *R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 F R F' L' U' B2 U2 B F' R
*15. *B' U' R U2 B L' F2 L D' L' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2
*16. *R2 U2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R D' L U R D F U' R2 F
*17. *U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 L' D2 B2 R' B' U L F D R2 U R B2 L2
*18. *R2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 B' D' B R B' U' L U2 B U
*19. *D2 B' R' D L' F' R2 U' F2 L' F2 R2 L2 F' L2 B D2 R2 B D2 B2
*20. *R L F U B2 U' L' B2 R' D2 R D' B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R2
*21. *F R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D L D' F' D' B' R D' U
*22. *U L F2 B' R B2 R F' R D L2 D2 R D2 L' U2 L' F2 R B2 D2
*23. *D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F' L F D2 L R' D2 F U
*24. *D U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U L' U F R' B2 U' L2 U B L'
*25. *B' L2 B' F' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L' F D U L R B U L F2
*26. *B2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 R' F L2 D' U2 F' R D' B2 R U2
*27. *B U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B' R2 U' R' D U2 B D2 B2 D L' U'
*28. *L B2 U' D F' U' B D B L' B2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2
*29. *F2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B R U2 L2 D B2 R' B' L' F2 U
*30. *R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R' B' F2 D' L B D' R U L
*31. *R' F2 U2 R' B2 F2 L F2 R' B2 R D U L' D B2 R2 B D' L2
*32. *R' U2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L D2 R2 B' R2 F U' L' F R' U' L D2
*33. *D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L R F' U' F' D' R' D' B2
*34. *D L' U F2 D' R2 U2 D2 F' L' F B L2 F' B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F
*35. *B2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 R D2 R' B D F' L' R' B2 D' U L F
*36. *R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R F D' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B U
*37. *D2 R' B' U2 R' B2 L U L D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2
*38. *R2 F' L2 B' U2 B' L2 B' F' D2 R2 U' B2 R' U B2 R D B2 U B'
*39. *U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 F L2 F L' U F2 L' D2 R' F'
*40. *B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D U R2 D L' U' F' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 L U2 R' F2 L' B' L D R2 U' L' F2 R
*2. *D2 B' D2 B F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L' D' U B2 R U L2 F' D2 L
*3. *F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 L B D' U' F' R B2 R2 F D' U2
*4. *R U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 D L U2 R2 B' U L' F'
*5. *D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 D' F' D' B2 D' L2 B2 R' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D B2 D F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B R' B L2 R D L B2 D2 L'
*2. *B2 D' F' U D B2 D' F2 R B' L2 U2 R' F2 L D2 F2 B2 L' F2 U2
*3. *F2 D2 B2 R' F' D L' U2 F B2 D F2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U D
*4. *F' B' U2 D' L' D R' U' R D L2 D2 F L2 B' R2 B2 L2 B U2 L2
*5. *B2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 F' R U2 L B2 D2 U' L D B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D B' L' U D' L F' B2 R B R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U L2 U2 L2
*2. *D2 F D2 F2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B' L2 D' R D' L U B' U R' B U
*3. *L2 D R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' R' D2 F' L' F R B R U B
*4. *B' U D2 F' D2 B' D' R U R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 R2
*5. *L2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U F2 U L2 B' R F2 L' F2 R F D L' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 R' U R B' L B D B L' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R' F' U2
*3. *R2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 U R' B2 F' D B2 F' R2 F R'
*4. *B' L B' D Rw2 F L2 F' L2 U' L' R2 Uw' R' F2 Rw R' B2 D R Uw F D' R2 D Uw' U' L R2 Uw' Fw' F' L2 Rw' U2 B D2 L Rw Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' F' R U2 R F2 R' F2
*3. *D' R2 D F2 U B2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R F' U' B D L F L' B' L
*4. *Fw Uw' F D L Rw' Uw B2 D2 Fw F' Uw B2 D' B' Uw' L R' U2 B Fw L R' Fw2 F2 D2 U' B' Fw' F2 L' U' F2 U' L B F' L B2 Uw2
*5. *U' Fw Uw' B2 F L' Rw' R' F Dw' Rw Fw' D' F L R Dw' Uw2 U' B L' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw R U2 Bw2 R B' Dw Bw' R' D2 Dw F' D' Dw U F U B' Bw' D' Dw' U' L Lw' U' R2 Fw2 Uw' Bw R Fw' Rw B' D Lw D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' L' B' U' L' U b' u'
*2. *L B' L R' U' L' U l r b'
*3. *U R L' U' R B R U B l b u'
*4. *U B L B' L R' U L' l b' u'
*5. *U' L U R' B' R B' L b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, -2)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(4, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, 1)

*Skewb*
*1. *D R' U' R' L R' L' R
*2. *L U R D R' L D' U' D
*3. *U' R' U' R D' L' U' L
*4. *R D R U' R U' R U'
*5. *L D' U L' U D' U L' U'


----------



## vd (Oct 30, 2012)

3x3: (14.98), 17.00, 16.28, (17.67), 15.23 = 16.17
3x3BLD: 1:05.57, DNF, 58.96 = 58.96


----------



## mande (Oct 30, 2012)

2x2: (DNF), 5.46, 5.38, 6.21, 6.34 = 6.00
3x3: (15.30), 19.76, 19.75, 16.10, (21.00) = 18.54
3x3 BLD: 1:42.15, 3:11.43, DNF(1:47.61) = 1:42.15
4x4 BLD: DNF(13:57.56), 16:17.45, 12:20.52 = 12:20.52
PB by 35 seconds 
First attempt was off by 3 wings

3x3 MultiBLD: 5/8 (58:52) = 2 points
Memo was in 42 minutes. Took a long time to solve corner orientation. I'm pretty happy that I could complete my attempt in less than an hour.
One cube was of by 2 twisted corners, another by a 3 corner cycle, and another by a 3 edge cycle :/


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 31, 2012)

2x2: 2.53, 2.19, 2.62, 2.78, 3.85 = 2.64
3x3: 10.30, 8.35, 10.32, 9.76, 10.16 = 10.07
4x4: 39.71, 38.82, 43.69, 40.00, 39.39 = 39.70
5x5: 1:24.81, 1:25.21, 1:21.74, 1:19.77, 1:23.27 = 1:23.27
6x6:
7x7:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
3x3 WF:
Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Square-1:

FMC:


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 31, 2012)

OH
16.86, 15.91, 17.28, 13.87, 15.86 -16.21 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emolover (Oct 31, 2012)

2x2: 2.81
2.50, 1.81, 3.41, 2.57, 3.37
Holy crap, I one-looked all but the third! Stackmated BTW.
4x4: 59.78
1:06.65, 1:06.63, 54.75, 55.82, 56.82
Counting 66 ugg...
OH: 22.59
23.45, 26.17, 19.27, 21.86, 22.45
Skewb: 26.60
27.52, 25.78, 26.50, 34.46, 17.36


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 2, 2012)

5bld: DNF, DNF, DNF 
sq1: 26.86, 28.48, 31.72, 36.54, 38.17 = 32.25
pyra: 3.68, 4.77, 7.03, 6.83. 4.56 = 5.39
mega: 1:33.34, 1:42.19, 1:21.93, 2:22.87, 1:38.87 = 1:38.13
clock: 9.55, 10.67, 10.26, 10.21, 8.87 = 10.01
2345 relay: 2:19.93
234: 1:03.57
wf: 1:11.82, 1:24.40, 1:30.54, 1:29.30. 1:23.13 = 1:25.61
oh: 17.56, 16.92, 17.28, 17.33, 16.26 = 17.18
5x5: 1:24.15, 1:26.28, 127.06, 1:17.40, 1:23.56 = 1:24.66
4x4: 38.01, 47.63, 38.97, 41.03, 30.63 = 39.34
3x3: 11.00, 9.78, 8.31, 10.89, 9.30 = 9.99
2x2: 4.50, 1.79, 3.36, 3.16, 2.58 = 3.03
4bld: 8:46.67, 8:25.18
mts: 59.19, DNF, 59.33, DNF, 1:17.34 = DNF


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 2, 2012)

Could these be made into links, pointing to that event of the current week?


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. Really long page.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 3, 2012)

why are a bunch of my results that I haven't competed in yet shown as either 0.00 result or DNF result with times 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00? I'm probably gonna end up doing them, but incase I don't have time, can you guys fix that for me?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 3, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> why are a bunch of my results that I haven't competed in yet shown as either 0.00 result or DNF result with times 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00, 0.00? I'm probably gonna end up doing them, but incase I don't have time, can you guys fix that for me?



FML, fixed the bug and everything, so I applied the change decided to resubmit the times to test it. Don't you think I made > instead of < ?? so I accidently all your results for this week.

I should have tested it before doing that :fp

I really hope you have backup of your times (note for other people: if you have problems with your results, please take a backup somewhere of them, the chance that I accidently all your results is pretty high)


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 3, 2012)

Odder said:


> FML, fixed the bug and everything, so I applied the change decided to resubmit the times to test it. Don't you think I made > instead of < ?? so I accidently all your results for this week.
> 
> I should have tested it before doing that :fp
> 
> I really hope you have backup of your times (note for other people: if you have problems with your results, please take a backup somewhere of them, the chance that I accidently all your results is pretty high)



oops  oh well. I don't have back-ups of my times, so I'll just skip the things that I'd already done so I don't get repeat scrambles. I'd only done 222,333,444, 3bld, mega, pyra, so I can just skip those for this week. I didn't have any good times, so it doesn't really matter. Oh, and I did do 1 4bld solve, but I know what that was, so I can go ahead and fill that in and leave the other 2 as DNS until I have time to do another.
Most of why I do anything besides blinds, mega, and pyra is so that I don't get super out of practice, since I hardly practice those. I don't really care too much about them.


----------



## mycube (Nov 4, 2012)

i found a 27 move solution for FMC. saved it yesterday but it deleted itself. i don't have the solution anymore. -.-

noticed that i can't post any FMC result there.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Fewest Moves solution not working on the website, so i'll post it here:

49 moves


Spoiler



F L2 F2 U R B L2 
D2 R' D R' D' R' F2 R F2
x2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U 
R2 U R' 
Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw'
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R


----------



## okayama (Nov 5, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Fewest Moves solution not working on the website, so i'll post it here:



Same for me. I wrote my solution and pushed "Update your results,"
but my submission was not reflected, and the form became blank.

So just in case I post my solution here.

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 R' U R B' L B D B L' F' 
Solution: B D L' B L2 F' L2 B' L2 F' U L' F R F' L F R' U L F' L U' L F R2 D' F2 (28 HTM)

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: D' B'

2x2x2 block: F2 D R2
More square: F' L' U
More c/e pair: L' F
More square: L' U' F' * U'
Finish F2L: F2 L'
All but 3 corners: L F' L2 B L2 F L2 B' L
Correction: D' B'

Insert at *: F R F' L' F R' F' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope we can get fewest moves fixed soon. In the meantime, here's my solution (which I had posted for most of the week, but got deleted when I entered some other times):

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 31 moves


Spoiler



D2 B' F D F' D' R D2 U' B2 U D' B2 D B D F' U R2 U' F D B2 D B' F R2 B2 U' R U

2x2x2: premoves F R2 B2 U' R U
2x2x3: D2 B' F D F'
3x cross: D' R D2 U' B2 U D'
4th pair: B2 D B D'
OLL: D2 F' D B2 . D' F D B2 D B'
insert at .: B2 D' U R2 U' D
7 moves cancel.
Comment: Nice cancellations!



I'm afraid Indiana 2012 kept me way too busy this week, so I only had time to do a few events.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 6, 2012)

Guys! FMC is working again, I have posted the solutions posted in this thread  (mycube, I'll need a solution for that, if you find it somehow, just send me a PM and I'll add it  )



Schmidt said:


> Could these be made into links, pointing to that event of the current week?



Bahh... The code really doesn't like that feature, and I'm working on something else atm. If you ask me again in a month or so I might have time to look at the code and figure out a way to do it


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2012)

Results: congrats to yoinneroid, CuberMan and mycube

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.64 SimonWestlund
 2.81 emolover
 3.03 yoinneroid
 3.18 ilie
 3.20 rock1313
 3.30 CuberMan
 3.57 mycube
 3.79 cubeflip
 4.05 henrik
 4.10 riley
 4.15 Lapinsavant
 4.19 brandbest1
 4.22 Iggy
 4.32 zaki
 4.51 FinnGamer
 5.59 okayama
 5.92 Alcuber
 5.93 MeshuggahX
 6.00 mande
 6.76 F perm
 7.21 Mike Hughey
 8.05 Schmidt
 8.10 Mikel
 8.65 blairubik
 19.28 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 9.36 antoineccantin
 9.99 yoinneroid
 10.01 CuberMan
 10.07 SimonWestlund
 10.60 cubeflip
 11.55 Lapinsavant
 11.85 riley
 12.84 mycube
 13.30 rock1313
 13.70 Andrejon
 13.99 zaki
 14.41 henrik
 16.17 vd
 17.02 FinnGamer
 17.02 gunner
 17.03 MeshuggahX
 18.07 brandbest1
 18.54 mande
 18.88 Kenneth Svendson
 19.31 Perff
 19.46 Mikel
 19.61 Iggy
 20.31 typeman5
 21.74 Mike Hughey
 21.79 blairubik
 22.39 F perm
 22.41 Schmidt
 26.72 Alcuber
 31.66 hfsdo
 39.70 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(18)

 39.34 yoinneroid
 39.70 SimonWestlund
 49.68 zaki
 51.94 CuberMan
 54.40 mycube
 56.88 riley
 59.76 emolover
 1:00.61 Lapinsavant
 1:07.43 brandbest1
 1:07.47 henrik
 1:10.61 FinnGamer
 1:10.84 MeshuggahX
 1:16.03 RajoChowdo
 1:22.51 Mikel
 2:04.92 blairubik
 2:15.03 Schmidt
 2:21.85 MatsBergsten
 2:22.10 hfsdo
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:23.27 SimonWestlund
 1:24.66 yoinneroid
 1:28.53 zaki
 1:40.34 mycube
 1:44.12 CuberMan
 1:50.31 riley
 2:01.70 henrik
 2:12.10 FinnGamer
 2:38.55 brandbest1
 2:42.23 MeshuggahX
 4:06.85 blairubik
 4:52.91 Schmidt
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:02.30 zaki
 3:13.05 mycube
 5:05.94 Lapinsavant
 5:35.42 typeman5
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:42.57 zaki
 4:48.76 mycube
 6:55.90 okayama
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 16.09 antoineccantin
 16.21 Bhargav777
 17.18 yoinneroid
 18.32 cubeflip
 19.28 Andrejon
 19.77 CuberMan
 21.13 henrik
 22.59 emolover
 23.53 riley
 24.50 mycube
 25.46 rock1313
 25.87 zaki
 29.49 MeshuggahX
 30.60 brandbest1
 34.25 gunner
 37.62 Kenneth Svendson
 37.75 okayama
 42.43 F perm
 51.23 FinnGamer
 59.24 blairubik
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 44.11 henrik
 50.83 antoineccantin
 1:11.64 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.61 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 16.19 FinnGamer
 22.28 Mike Hughey
 23.38 ilie
 23.89 CuberMan
 24.75 MatsBergsten
 26.38 riley
 42.34 Mikel
 1:37.80 Lapinsavant
 1:40.77 Schmidt
 1:48.25 F perm
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 58.96 vd
 1:12.12 riley
 1:35.46 Mike Hughey
 1:42.15 mande
 1:45.91 CuberMan
 1:54.42 MatsBergsten
 2:03.36 mycube
 2:06.55 blairubik
 3:13.53 scylla
 4:16.65 antoineccantin
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF Mikel
 DNF FinnGamer
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:21.72 Mike Hughey
 7:05.26 MatsBergsten
 8:25.18 yoinneroid
11:09.65 rock1313
12:20.52 mande
 DNF AustinReed
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:49.50 MatsBergsten
13:57.57 Mike Hughey
23:33.74 Mikel
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

5/8 (58:52)  mande
2/4 (28:00)  blairubik
3/6 (38:53)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 2:56.08 F perm
 DNF yoinneroid
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 1:03.57 yoinneroid
 1:06.80 CuberMan
 1:07.61 zaki
 1:15.91 riley
 1:16.40 mycube
 1:36.66 FinnGamer
 1:40.66 MeshuggahX
 2:33.71 blairubik
 2:52.27 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:19.93 yoinneroid
 2:47.40 CuberMan
 2:54.65 zaki
 3:10.21 mycube
 3:54.53 FinnGamer
 6:00.13 blairubik
*Magic*(2)

 0.87 brandbest1
 1.00 Iggy
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.13 Iggy
 2.24 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.94 brandbest1
*Skewb*(2)

 26.60 emolover
 37.09 brandbest1
*Clock*(6)

 10.01 yoinneroid
 11.71 Perff
 13.37 henrik
 15.52 CuberMan
 15.65 Iggy
 27.89 brandbest1
*Pyraminx*(12)

 3.91 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.39 yoinneroid
 5.51 Andrejon
 5.78 CuberMan
 5.81 Iggy
 6.61 Alcuber
 6.76 zaki
 7.15 henrik
 7.94 Lapinsavant
 8.52 brandbest1
 10.35 riley
 16.34 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:38.13 yoinneroid
 2:11.78 CuberMan
 2:46.74 Lapinsavant
 3:24.76 okayama
*Square-1*(6)

 20.17 brandbest1
 26.49 cubeflip
 30.21 henrik
 32.25 yoinneroid
 53.75 Andrejon
 2:04.36 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(3)

28 okayama
31 Mike Hughey
49 brandbest1

*Contest results*

204 yoinneroid
169 CuberMan
153 mycube
129 zaki
127 riley
112 henrik
103 brandbest1
95 SimonWestlund
92 Lapinsavant
91 FinnGamer
83 Mike Hughey
79 cubeflip
78 MatsBergsten
73 antoineccantin
72 rock1313
71 mande
65 blairubik
64 MeshuggahX
62 emolover
62 Andrejon
52 Mikel
47 Iggy
46 okayama
39 vd
37 Schmidt
35 ilie
33 F perm
30 Kenneth Svendson
30 gunner
26 Alcuber
23 Bhargav777
21 Perff
18 typeman5
17 Kamil Fiedoruk
10 hfsdo
10 scylla
10 RajoChowdo
2 AustinReed


----------



## mycube (Nov 6, 2012)

Odder said:


> Guys! FMC is working again, I have posted the solutions posted in this thread  (mycube, I'll need a solution for that, if you find it somehow, just send me a PM and I'll add it  )



That's my problem. I don't have the solution anymore.  It's frustrating because i thought it's already saved. I deleted my solution about 2 hours later without looking if it's saved.


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 6, 2012)

Holy Hell, I won something  . Pretty good considering my 1/10 success rate at 2x2 othega BLD


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 11, 2012)

Yay, I won 3x3 and OH!


----------

